# Top-Apps24.com: Vorsicht vor dubiosen Rechnungen



## sascha (16 Januar 2011)

> Viele Verbraucher bekommen aktuell Rechnungen für einen Dienst namens top-apps24.net, top-apps24.com oder top-apps.net. Einfach so bezahlen sollte die allerdings niemand.



Top-Apps24.com: Vorsicht vor dubiosen Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Diskussionen zum Thema bitte hier.


----------

